# Mefos auf Ebay angeboten



## Georg Baumann (10. Mai 2019)

Unser Leser Jens W. schickte uns einen Ausdruck einer Ebay-Anzeige. Wörtlich:  _"Fangfrische Meerforellen, Regenbogenforellen, Heringe, usw. gelegegentlich abzugeben. Auf Wunsch auch frisch geräuchert." _
Die Anzeige wurde gemeldet und von Ebay umgehend entfernt. 
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Verkauf geangelter Fische in ganz Deutschland verboten ist. Weiß hier jemand, ob es eine einheitliche Rechtsquelle gibt oder regelt das wieder mal jedes Bundesland selbst? Egal wie - so bekloppt, das über einen öffentlichen Marktplatz zu versuchen, muss man erstmal sein. Welche Konsequenzen das für den Anbieter hat, entzieht sich leider meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2019)

Das ist üblich, dass die Leute ihre Fische verkaufen. Seitens Ebay passiert da 0,0. 
Evtl sollte man sich zusammen tun und alle Anzeigen melden, vielleicht passiert dann mal was. Denn gerade die Kühlkette ist da bei den Meisten sicher nicht eingehalten worden. Sind für mich keine richtigen Angler die ihre Fische "gewerblich" verkaufen. 

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-forelle-geräuchert/k0


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2019)

Unglaublich und ganz schön Dreist was da abgeht.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2019)

Das sind dann die, die Ihre Kosten durch Einnahmen wieder decken wollen.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo Georg, wir hatten ja hier bereits einen solchen Fall mal thematisiert und @TeeHawk Hawk und auch ich sind dort aktiv geworden, ich glaube es war auch noch ein Moderator von der Facebookgruppe Angeln in MV engagiert.

Bei solchem Verhalten sollte man restriktiv gegen vor gehen, @TeeHawk hatte dazu auch eine allgemein gehaltene Antwort vom Lallf erhalten, vielleicht meldet er sich ja mal dazu und ihr könntet das Thema mal aufgreifen. So könntet ihr ja mal grundsätzlich hinterfragen, welche Handhabe die Behörden haben und bereit sind auch anzuwenden.

Ob jemand dann Regenbogner aus einer Teichwirtschaft anbietet, oder Wildfangtiere macht für mich schon einen Unterschied aus.


----------



## Nuesse (10. Mai 2019)

Nur abholung oder verschickt er auch ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2019)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Nur abholung oder verschickt er auch ?




Wie viele Mefos brauchst du? 

Paar Hechte auch noch dazu?


----------



## Nuesse (10. Mai 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viele Mefos brauchst du?
> 
> Paar Hechte auch noch dazu?



Eine reicht ,so um die 80cm wäre perfekt .Kannste gleich n Retourenschein mit beipacken,
ich schick sie Dir zurück wenn ich mit der Fotosession fertig bin


----------



## Seele (10. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ob jemand dann Regenbogner aus einer Teichwirtschaft anbietet, oder Wildfangtiere macht für mich schon einen Unterschied aus.



Eigentlich nicht, ist im Endeffekt das Gleiche. Wenn ich dir auch recht gebe, das ist moralisch gesehen nochmal ne Schippe heftiger. 

Vielleicht kann ja @Kolja Kreder was zu der ganzen Sache beitragen.


----------



## TeeHawk (10. Mai 2019)

Wir sind hier 2018 bei einem ähnlichen Fall aktiv geworden:

Zitate aus dem damaligen Schriftverkehr:
...
Eine illegale Vermarktung liegt dann vor, wenn die grundsätzlichen Regeln des Vermarktungsrechtes missachtet werden (Fänge aus Freizeitfischerei, Hehlerware, gewerbliches Handeln ohne Gewerbeanmeldung etc.). Da Herr X nicht als Fischhändler bekannt ist, besteht der Verdacht, dass es sich um nicht legale Aktivitäten handeln könnte.
...
Das Verfahren wurde hier im Jan. 2019 durch eine Sanktion abgeschlossen.
...

Wenn man weiter am "Stuhl" der Freizeitangler sägen will, dann macht man solch einen Unsinn und verkauft geangelten Fisch illegal privat. Ich kann so ein Verhalten nicht nachvollziehen. Von einer Flasche Wein als Dankeschön vom Nachbarn für einen schönen geangelten Dorsch oder ein paar Heringen rede ich nicht, sondern von eindeutig gewerblichem Handel mit von Freizeitanglern geangelten Fisch.

Und nein, ich weiß nicht, was konkret die Sanktion war.


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Mai 2019)

Denke, dass der Verkauf von Fisch grundsätzlich für den Angler verboten ist. Allein aus hygienetechnischen Gründen, es werden ja Lebensmittel angeboten. Der Handel mit Lebensmittel unterliegt strengen Kontrollen und ist immer auch meldepflichtig.
Keine Ahnung wie das ganze dann noch Steuerrechtlich aussieht,


----------



## thanatos (10. Mai 2019)

die gefangenen Fische sind nur für den Eigebedarf zu verwenden - steht in meiner aktuellen Angelberechtigung.
zu Ostzonenzeit stand drin - gefangene Fische dürfen weder verschenkt noch verkauft werden .
Wie deute ich jetzt Eigenbedarf - tausche ich nun gegen Geld oder ne Buddel Rum - ist das auch Eigenbedarf


----------



## Salmonidenangler (10. Mai 2019)

In Bayern komplett verboten, meines Wissens nach in vielen anderen Bundesländern auch. Solchen Leuten gehört der Schein entzogen!


----------



## bonobo (10. Mai 2019)

So etwas macht man nicht, ganz klar. Überlege nur, ob der Verkauf von selbst gefangenen Fischen bei ebay den Anglern mehr schadet als die Verbreitung und Diskussion dieser A(u)ktion.


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Mai 2019)

Das Thema stand an für sich nicht zur Diskussion - Georgs Hauptanliegen lag in folgender Frage:

Weiß hier jemand, ob es eine einheitliche Rechtsquelle gibt oder regelt das wieder mal jedes Bundesland selbst?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (10. Mai 2019)

Nein das macht man als treuer Bürge nicht. Lieber mit Grillhähnen dealen,da kräht kein Hahn danach. Oder mit Karpfen und anderen "wertlosen" Fisch,da bleibt für jeden was übrig.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, ob es eine einheitliche Rechtsquelle gibt oder regelt das wieder mal jedes Bundesland selbst?



Das Ganze nennt sich Lebensmittelrecht und ist wohl nicht mal Bundessache, sondern sogar EU-Recht!
Für diese E-Bay Angebote kommt dies hier wohl zur Anwendung:



> wurde von der EU das sogenannte Hygienepaket verabschiedet:
> 
> 
> VO (EG) Nr. 852/2004 (allgemeine Hygienevorschriften)
> VO (EG) Nr. 853/2004 (spezifische Hygienevorschriften für Lebensmittel tierischen Ursprungs)





https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebensmittelrecht

Meine Meinung; die Leute die über E-Bay selbst gefangene Fische anbieten stehen mit einem Bein im Knast, oder müssen zumindest mit hohen Geldstrafen rechnen!
Wenn jemand schlecht wird von dem Fisch und dieses gemeldet wird, wird es sicherlich als gewerblich gewertet, denn es ist ja Geld geflossen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Verkäufer eine Kühlkette z.B. garantieren können?
Ein solches Paket kann auch mal ein paar Stunden auf einer Rampe in der Sonne stehen, oder etwa ein WE in einem Lager neben dem Heizkörper verbringen?
Auch Räucherfisch kann dann Schaden nehmen!
Ich verstehe nicht, dass man wegen ein paar Euro ein solches Risiko eingeht?

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Mai 2019)

Jäger, bzw. Jagdpächter dürfen ihr Wild verkaufen.
Dazu müssen sie aber entsprechende Räumlichkeiten, Kühlung, Gerätschaften zur Verarbeitung, die sich in nichts von denen in einer Metzgerei unterscheiden, nachweisen können.
Da ist man dann schnell mal bei Investitionskosten von (mindestens!) 10-15000 Euro.
Ich bezweifle, dass diese Fopu-Hansels über entsprechende Hygene Standards verfügen, oder sich überhaupt darüber Gedanken machen?

Jürgen


----------



## Nemo (10. Mai 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Ganze nennt sich Lebensmittelrecht und ist wohl nicht mal Bundessache, sondern sogar EU-Recht!
> Für diese E-Bay Angebote kommt dies hier wohl zur Anwendung:
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.fischundfang.de/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8497&sid=f9ff89fa65d15f528df9a22a1cad6603&start=15
Falls man andere Foren hier nicht verlinken darf, bitte ich um Entschuldigung und Entfernung des Links, ansonsten gibt es auf dieser Seite einen guten Beitrag, der ebenfalls auf die EU-Hygienevorschriften/Lebensmittelgesetze verweist bzw. das in Verkehr bringen von Lebensmitteln aus Wildtieren etc.
Beim Verweis auf die LFischVO NRW liegt der Kamerad falsch, der genannte § (nach Neufassung ein anderer) bezieht sich auf Köderfische.

Darüber hinaus ist es vermutlich auf jedem Erlaubnisschein vermerkt, dass der Fang nicht verkauft werden darf

Wenn ein Hobby-Angler also Fische verkauft (egal ob gegen Geld, Waren oder Dienstleistungen), kann er Ärger mit den Ordnungsbehörden, Lebensmittelbehörden, Finanzbehörden, Veterinäramt und Fischereiberechtigten bekommen. Viel Spaß.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass alles angemeldet und ganz regulär ist, das kann man natürlich von außen nicht immer so einfach erkennen. Aber wer würde so denn Fisch kaufen? Dann doch lieber zu Verleihnix.


----------



## Jason (10. Mai 2019)

Manche Leute kriegen den Hals nicht voll. Das ist so, und wird auch immer so bleiben. 
Ich frage meine Nachbarn schon mal, bevor ich zum angeln gehe ob sie Lust auf eine Forelle haben. Würde mir niemals einfallen Geld dafür zu nehmen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Georg Baumann (10. Mai 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jäger, bzw. Jagdpächter dürfen ihr Wild verkaufen.
> Dazu müssen sie aber entsprechende Räumlichkeiten, Kühlung, Gerätschaften zur Verarbeitung, die sich in nichts von denen in einer Metzgerei unterscheiden, nachweisen können.
> Da ist man dann schnell mal bei Investitionskosten von (mindestens!) 10-15000 Euro.
> Ich bezweifle, dass diese Fopu-Hansels über entsprechende Hygene Standards verfügen, oder sich überhaupt darüber Gedanken machen?
> ...



Es gibt Abstufungen. Ganze Tiere mit Fell darf ich relativ problemlos verkaufen, sind die Tiere zerwirkt, d. h. in Portionsstücke zerteilt, muss ich über einen enstrechenden, vom Kreisveterinär abgenommen Raum mit Kühlzelle verfügen. Und wenn ich vearbeitete Wildprodukte verkaufen möchte (Würste, etc.), dann muss ich als Lebensmittelhändler gemeldet sein mit dem ganzen Bohei.Das nur mal so ein kleiner Off-Topic-Exkurs ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (11. Mai 2019)

Solange nichts anderes in der Landesfischereiordnung noch im Erlaubnisschein des Fischereiberechtigten steht, ist der Verkauf erlaubt.

Es müssen natürlich die Steuer- und Hygienevorschriften erfüllt sein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Mai 2019)

Das sind mir definitiv zu viele Mutmaßungen. Wenn ihr schreibt, es sein verboten geangelten Fisch zu verkaufen, wäre es schön, wenn ihr das durch angabe eines passenden Paragraphen untermauern würdet. Das Problem ist komplex: Wir haben hier lebensmittelhygienerechtliche Fragestellungen, gewerberechtliche Fragestellungen und steuerrechtliche Fragestellungen. Für das Gewerbe- und Steuerrecht kommt es auf den Umfang an, in dem das Ganze betrieben wird. Ab und an mal einen Fisch verticken ist da unproblematisch. Lebensmittelrechtlich ist § 5 der Lebensmittelhygiene-Verordnung (LMHV) zu beachten. So, jetzt zur kernfrage. Art. 55 Abs. 2 Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1224/2009 des Rates vom 20. November 2009 zur Einführung einer gemeinschaftlichen Kontrollregelung zur Sicherstellung der Einhaltung der Vorschriften der gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik verbietet es der Freizeitfischere die gefangenen Fische zu vermarkten. Hier mal die ganze Regelung, weil sie insgesamt lesenswert ist:

_Artikel  55 Freizeitfischerei 

(1) Die Mitgliedstaaten stellen sicher, dass die Freizeitfischerei in ihrem Hoheitsgebiet und in Gemeinschaftsgewässern in Übereinstimmung mit den Zielsetzungen und Vorschriften der gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik ausgeübt wird. 

(2) Die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei ist untersagt. 

(3) Unbeschadet der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 199/2008 überwachen die Mitgliedstaaten auf der Grundlage eines Stichprobenplans die Fänge von Beständen, für die Wiederauffüllungspläne gelten, durch Freizeitfischerei, die von Schiffen unter ihrer Flagge und von Drittlandschiffen in den Gewässern unter ihrer Hoheit oder Gerichtsbarkeit ausgeübt wird. Küstenfischen ist nicht eingeschlossen. 

(4) Der Wissenschafts-, Technik- und Wirtschaftsausschuss für die Fischerei (STECF) bewertet die biologischen Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei gemäß Absatz  3. Wird festgestellt, dass eine Freizeitfischerei beträchtliche Auswirkungen hat, so kann der Rat nach dem Verfahren gemäß Artikel 37 des Vertrags beschließen, dass für die Freizeitfischerei gemäß Absatz  3 spezielle Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahmen wie Fangerlaubnisse und Fangerklärungen vorgesehen werden. 

(5) Durchführungsbestimmungen zu diesem Artikel werden nach dem Verfahren gemäß Artikel 119 erlassen._

Diese Verordnung gilt aber nur für die Seefischerei. Ein Verbot für die Freizeitfischerei Binnenfische zu vermarkten ist mir nicht bekannt. Das heißt nun nicht, dass es überall erlaubt ist, sondern dass auch ich nicht alle Gesetze kenne.


----------



## Nemo (11. Mai 2019)

Damit ist es doch eigentlich eindeutig:
Wenn jemand Fisch auf ebay oder privat verkauft, heisst das noch nicht zwingend, dass es gesetzeswidrig ist.
Allerdings hat derjenige eine Fülle von Vorschriften zu beachten, da jeder Verkauf (oder Tausch) diesen unterliegt.

Dem Angebot ist das in der Regel nicht so ohne Weiteres zu entnehmen. Als Verbraucher gilt daher wie in jedem anderen Bereich auch die Vorsicht, nur bei vertrauenswürdigen Händlern zu kaufen.


----------



## Uzz (12. Mai 2019)

Yep. Wer das Fischereirecht hat, kann letzlich in sehr weiten Grenzen festlegen, was mit den Fischen gemacht werden darf.  Wer sich nicht via Unterschrift damit einverstanden erklärt, dass aus meinem Teich gefangene Fische ausschließlich zur Verfütterung an Kurzhaardackel zu verwenden sind, bekommt schlicht keinen Erlaubnisschein. Aus die Maus.


----------



## Denjel (14. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Manche Leute kriegen den Hals nicht voll. Das ist so, und wird auch immer so bleiben.
> Ich frage meine Nachbarn schon mal, bevor ich zum angeln gehe ob sie Lust auf eine Forelle haben. Würde mir niemals einfallen Geld dafür zu nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


das ist aber ok da das über den zaun in anführungsstrichen gereicht wird und nicht 1 oder 2 tage verschickt wird

und die jäger (da bin ich jetzt der böse ) die machen geld mit ihrem hobby und die angler werden mit zufahrtswege und sonstiges beschnitten.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (14. Mai 2019)

Denjel schrieb:


> und die jäger (da bin ich jetzt der böse ) die machen geld mit ihrem hobby und die angler werden mit zufahrtswege und sonstiges beschnitten.


Du weißt, was Jäger jedes Jahr für Pacht, Auto, Schießstand etc. und Revierzubehör ausgeben? Die paar Euros aus dem Wildbretverkauf (der ja meist auf Kundenwunsch in Teilstücken erfolgt und damit nochmals mit ca. 8-15000€ für eine amtlich abgenommene Wildkammer zu Buche schlägt) bringen höchstens die Null unterm Strich, wobei die allermeisten Jäger trotzdem ein sehr großes Minus machen. Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben.

LG

Salmonidenangler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Mai 2019)

Wer pachtet hat eben auch das Recht am wirtschaftlichen Ertrag,  deshalb werden jagten gepachtet und nicht gemietet.  Wer ein Gewässer pachtet darf sich auch kaufmännisch aktiv zeigen, und der Pächter legt eben auch fest,  was man mit seinem Erlaubnisschein darf und was nicht, soweit dem geltendes Recht nicht entgegen steht.

Wer hier Fische verschachtert,  die er an der Küste geangelt hat, muss damit rechnen,  angezeigt zu werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## nawarthmal (16. Mai 2019)

Verordnung zur Ausübung der Fischerei in den Küstengewässern (Küstenfischereiverordnung -KüFVO M-V):

§ 25 Ordnungswidrigkeiten
(1) Ordnungswidrig im Sinne von §26 Abs.1 Nr. 32 des Landesfischereigesetzes handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig entgegen:
....
....
....§ 9 Nr. 1 die Fischerei nicht nur für den Eigenbedarf betreibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2019)

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/frische-fisch-dorsch-und-hering/1108972325-138-710

Hier der nächste


----------



## rippi (16. Mai 2019)

Der Typ sucht auch einen Deckrüden für seinen Zwergspitz!


----------

